# NIRVANA Aurora Indica Pre-journal



## DUTCH (Jan 7, 2009)

hello  all and welcome to my nirvana aurora indica pre journal. im sure uve all seen it, grown it smoked it and even hashed it lol so its no need to go into detail of the strain. i recieved my seeds, from the doc of course, and they are in the fridge anxiously waiting to be germed. so without further or do i bring to you my layout, and questions i have. remember now i am a complete newb to growing. not 1  plant under my belt, so feel free to :hitchair:.. if im goin in the wrong direction... its ok.. I CAN TAKE IT..

THE GROW ROOM 

ok. i decided to do my first grow in a cab.im in the process of construction (just started today), and i will post pics of it as soon as its done, or if need be. the specs are 36" H x 29" L x 17". room is covered in white matte paint. 

VENTILATION 

for air flow i decided to use a PC fan that will be located in the top left hand corner of the box as my exaust. i have 4 90 degree PVC elbows that will be places in all four corners of the base of the box, with a stockin caps over them and the insides spray painted black. i also have a smaller pc fan, that will blow air on my 150watt HPS if i need to

LIGHTING

Veg - 2ft 2 bulb fluoros 
Flower - 150wat HPS

I have one of those vapor tights from e-conolights, here is the exact one i have........

xxx.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G

replace the xxx with www

QUESTIONS

1).  am i goin to be okay with what i have for my CAB. i know it may be hard to tell without pics but take a long hit guys and use imagination for now
2) as far as the plants i was looking to only veg the plant for 2 weeks, or until they root the party cup, then transfer them into 1gals for the rest of flowering. 1 gal should be enough correct?
3) the 150 i brought i have to wire, can anyone walk me through how to remote ballast this thing
4) im looking for a good soilless mix. i was thinkin a promix vermiculite and perlight blend. would a 50% promix, 35% vermiculite, 15 %perlite mix suit my needs?
5)lastly, how many people does it take to get a fine havest of beautiful buds?.. ill answer this one. its takes a viallage to raise a family, so treat this as your grow. gimmie the info, and lets make this come to past. thanks to all in advance

-DUTCH


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello DUTCH 



> 5)lastly, how many people does it take to get a fine havest of beautiful buds?.. ill answer this one. its takes a viallage to raise a family, so treat this as your grow. gimmie the info, and lets make this come to past. thanks to all in advance



Very good, it made me smile ^^  


You set up is fine, 3ft high is not much to work with, you will have your light hanging in there as well.


----------



## ms4ms (Jan 8, 2009)

you need to call out to clanchatten and some of the boards electricians if you still need help. They are more than happy to help. Your set up looks good. keep it green


----------



## DUTCH (Jan 8, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello DUTCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so u think i should make the CAB taller?? im only usin a 150w hps  with a fan...so i hope i dont have a temp or light burn issue. also the plants will only be veged for 2 weeks as to control height. so wat do u think taller, or fine as is? changes can be made



			
				ms4ms said:
			
		

> you need to call out to clanchatten and some of the boards electricians if you still need help. They are more than happy to help. Your set up looks good. keep it green



let invite em  to the party:smoke1:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vegs (Jan 8, 2009)

> You set up is fine, 3ft high is not much to work with, you will have your light hanging in there as well.



If you are hanging the light inside of that 3 foot area then you should consider giving yourself another foot or so. Even if you plan on doing LST and or pruning. I work with a space less then 3 foot squared but then again my 400w HPS is in a separate box and separated by a 1/4 inch non-UV rated pane of glass for temp control. Both light and growroom chambers are ventilated.

A 150w HPS is good and will get you buds but if you were to go to a 400 or even a 600w HPS you will see a HUGE difference in your nugs (bigger, tighter, etc).


----------



## Berttieboo (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a 400hps and used to use 3 computer fans(cant remember their cfm)as extraction.My grow room was a bit bigger then yours but the fans just didnt cut it and I just couldnt keep the temps low enough.Hope you have better luck then I did in my old grow room.I never used to care much about air exchange but after a few grow realised that it is so important and not to be overlooked.Enjoy growing.


----------



## DUTCH (Jan 10, 2009)

ok guys quick update on the cab. i see a few of you say i should add more height. so thankfully im lazy (and stoned)and havent done much work to it as of yet. so im  making the box 12" taller, and im heading to Homedepot first thing in the morning. so pics of the cab should be up shortly...thanks alot once again guys


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 10, 2009)

It sounds like you are planning in the right direction. I would use the hps for the whole grow or a smaller one for veg instead of the shop lights. I really like the idea vegs has of a separate light chamber for cooling the light. Then you can cool the light separate of the grow chamber. In a box that short you won't need to lower the light. Aurora indica is my everyday smoke and my favorite.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 10, 2009)

I am planning on growing out some Aurora Indica along with trying to do some SSH (super Silver Haze) in my tight space! I say try on the SSH because that is going to be a real PITA to LST and prune to fit in my small area. =)


----------



## leafminer (Jan 10, 2009)

I vegged my AI clones to around 18" and then put them in flower, they have got to 24" in 5 weeks of flower, good solid colas, so I think you should do just fine with your setup. I am experimenting with pot size and I find a big 5g bucket unneccessary with the Aurora. About 2g seems fine. I'm not topping mine next time, except to get clones. I'll grow them closer together instead.
In your space the AI will go to at least two feet, you need some separation say 12 in. min, so that is 3 ft, then the space for the lamp, 12 in. more so even 4 ft. is pushing it. I too have limited head room, just five ft., and I find it pretty difficult. I couldn't imagine growing a pure sativa strain, for instance.


----------

